# Soreness and tire pressure....



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Just thought I would post this as someone MAY benefit. I have about 900 miles on my RS and love it. Running Reynolds Assault wheels on it. My previous bike was an aluminum Lemond Alp De Huez that no matter what I would do regarding fit, after about an hour on it I would start to experience soreness between my shoulders. Well about two weeks ago I started to experience the same dreaded thing on my RS. I stepped back and figured out what I had changed, if anything. I had slightly changed hood position and gotten new Keo Carbon Pedals and shoes, but had done a couple 30 mile rides with those with no problems. I also slightly raised the bars, but less than 3mm. Then I realized that in an effort to keep up with a group ride that goes faster than I am used to I was running a very high tire pressure (anything to keep up). Was up to 140psig and the group ride was over some pretty rough roads. This past weekend I dropped tire pressure back down to about 120psig and did a 50 mile ride and did not experience the dreaded soreness. So, if you are having a nagging soreness, it may be resulting from the steady vibrations wheel feel while riding and carbon definetely helps along with a lower tire pressure. BTW, I felt no difference in exerted effort of comfort during ride, but common sense tells me that a softer tire will absorb more road 'noise' than a harder one and even though you may not feel it, vibrations are going through the bike to your body the entire time you are riding. I also dropped the bars the 3mm which may have solved it, but doubt it. Just thought I would share....


----------

